# SKX007 versus SKX779



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi all

Do any of you own both of these? Any comments on the pros and cons of these two? Bracelet quality, legibility, other differences?

Thanks for any advice

Simon


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Simon

I have only the 007. It is a very solid ,sleek and well proportioned watch and quite often is my favorite. The down side is its bracelet. From a distance it looks fine but up close it is a bit rickity. But not to worry . It is ten times better on a webbing strap and heaven knows what these new bolt ons will be like.









In the past, I have found some very good reviews of the other on the 'net so a search should turn one up.

David


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks DavidH.

Here's one review I found. It is very detailed and includes disassembly of the movement:

Yes but is it any good

Si


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have an SKX007. I initially was not pleased with it being auto wind only, being disabled.

However, it runs for ages, and starts with a couple of shakes. Mine has a Bill Yao dial on it.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

That is a very smart dial Paul.

A non date one would be good too.

Si


----------



## peter (Feb 23, 2003)

Why limit yourself to one? When you have one, you will definitely want the other! Trust me on that!

The 007 is a fine watch, beautiful case and okay, bracelet not so great quality. Jubilee. It has folded links but that shouldn't put you off because it is surprisingly comfortable to wear and because of the small links, easier to get the bracelet just right for your wrist. You can obtain one of the"oyster" solid link bracelets from Seiko for it but you will need different(thinner spring bars to fit it). Incidentally, they are 22mm compared to the 779 which are 20mm. The bezel turns with the most satisfying of clicks.(120 pointer) The dial has the diver style markings but I find it less bright during darkness than the 779.

The 779 is a solid case and looks bigger than 007 but it is much the same size. Its bracelet is of, I think, stupendous quailty for the money with the divers extension piece which the 007 doesn't have.( a bugger to size because it has link pins AND collets but easy the second time once you have the knack) I think the bracelet is also easier to remove than the 007 because of the type of end pieces that it uses. Less easy to get your bracelet tool into) I think anyone will tell you that the lume is fantastic, if held up to a lamp for a few seconds, it will last at least six hours.

Accuracy. Both watches, for me, seem to be 30secs, plus or minus.

All I can now say is what I said initially, that you will want the two watches. The 007 is perhaps a shade dressier, the 779 being more overtly sporting. They're both fantastic value.

Peter


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Never mind the 007....what about my 009!! I love it, there is just something about its look and I think the red bezel just sets it off.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I think that I would get a bit sick of the 779, the novelty of its styling would soon wear off. The 007 will always remain a favourite, it has a much more traditional look to it. So for me the classic styling of the 007 (and the 009) wins over the rather more garish and in your face 779. Considering the price you should probably get both! I would if I actually liked the 779 more than I do.

In the case of these two watches it's all down to personal preference as they both have the same movements. My 007 kept terrible time when I first got it a few months ago, now however it seems to be a minute or so fast per week so has settled down considerably, it used to be 5 mins a week off when first I got it!

Hope this helps, let us know which you decide on

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone. Sadly I have to have one or the other for now! My inclination was to go for the 779 as while I like the traditional shape I would prefer a nice vintage watch in this style. Perhaps you are right though, the 007 might be easier to live with.

I'm a bit concerned about the timekeeping - it is a pity with a screw down crown to have to undo it more than necessary due to poor timekeeping.

The 779 bracelet - can you remove links with a normal bracelet pin removing tool? I haven't seen the pin and collet type before.

The bezel on the 779: does it work as smoothly as the 007?

I think I will get the 779, Roy will give me the option of swapping it for the 007 if I regret my choice when I see it.

Thanks to all

Simon


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

Hello Simon

When I needed a new gardening watch I went for the 779.

Mainly because the design is so novel and appealing.

The 007 looks too much like many watches I have had in the past whereas the 779 is a design out on its own.

The case, dial and hands are excellent. The bracelet, while it looks fine, I think could be a bit smoother on the underside edges but for the price my complaint seems churlish.

And at the price why not get both?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Si

One other thing I would say is that the hour markers on the 779 look better (to me) than those on the 007. The 779 ones have borders whilst the 007 ones don't, which looks a bit cheap compared to other Seiko diver dials, the dial used on the SKX171 is great for instance. Because I like the vintage look so much I've fitted a 7002 dial to mine; it still doesn't have borders for the hour indices but cuts out the day window (which I think is unnecessary) and the indices have a better shape, the luminosity is crap though!. Also this mod gives it more of a classic look but with modern reliability, the movement is renowned for being simple, reliable and tough. The timekeeping thing is, apparently, fairly normal for new Seikos which always seem to need a bedding in period.

Someone recently on a forum (it may well have been this one) posted a picture of a 779 dial fitted to a 007, I thought the results looked pretty good. Not sure where you'd get a 779 dial from though.

Whichever watch you get I'm sure you won't be dissappointed with it.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks again Neil and pauluspaolo. Much as I'd like to I am not getting both right now - I am getting a Speedmaster off Roy and want to pay the remainder during the next few weeks. So it's one or the other! The 779 looks good on your wrist Neil, it remains to be seen if it will suit me so well.

I've ordered one and it will be here on Tuesday.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I'm a bit worried about adjusting the bracelet though.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Why limit yourself to one?

And at the price why not get both?

I wish.

Maybe I should have assembled my collection before I got the grubsnappers!

David


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

A rare event when I find myself agreeing with Neil, but I do think the 779 has a different look and therfore a bit more appealing.

A bit off the subject of the two, bit I think that the Orient 200m diver is a better choice than both, seems more well made and finished. A definate feel of quality.

G.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

I received my SK779 this morning. Thanks Roy.

First impressions: I love it and I'm delighted with my choice! I had a few doubts about whether I would like its looks but that uncertainty was quickly dispelled when I took it out of the box. It looks superb and it is well finished, everything lines up well and the bezel action is good. It has to be one of the most practical bezels around in terms of ease of grip (OK I never use the bezel but I like them to work well). There is no doubt that you get a lot of watch per pound here. I hope it is as reliable as it feels.

My first Seiko diver... thanks to all the abovefor the replies to my post for advice on this.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Oh and that is one tasty bracelet - pre-sized by Roy, it fitted perfectly straight out of the box!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Great, glad you like it Si ,


----------



## robert micallef (Aug 28, 2003)

I have both and they are both great watches. the skx779 is slightly bulkier to carry around.re accuracy and glow from the dial they are both of the same great quality. i find the skx007 easier to wear as I feel it lighter and more balanced. but this is my opionion and they are both great watches.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Robert.

I've an idea I've seen you around other forums.

Would I be right?

Neil.


----------

